# Asus EEE PC 900 Fatal trap 12



## shuraosipov (Feb 18, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I get the problem when I am trying to install a FreeBSD 8.3 from USB.

```
Fatal trap 12: page fault while in kernel mode 
cpuid = 0; apic id = 00;
```


In images below you can see error in details.
1. First step during about 30-40 seconds...






2. Second step... 









Next PC go to reboot.


Error appear just only Asus EEE 900 (on other notebook I didn't see any problem).
What this error mean?
Somebody faced with problem?


Thank you.


----------



## cpm@ (Feb 27, 2013)

Please, follow the procedure outlined in the FreeBSD FAQ 7.X, 8.X, and 9.X, and see references: 

[1] FreeBSD wiki Asus Eee PC.
[2] FreeBSD 10-CURRENT on Asus EeePC 900.


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 27, 2013)

i386 or amd64 installer?


----------

